

Advice for whistleblowers on how to contact Spiegel - jgamman
http://www.spiegel.de/international/guidelines-for-informants-how-to-contact-spiegel-securely-a-930031.html

======
jgamman
of interest purely because i don't see it anywhere in my local news. it's on
their front page and i think that's pretty cool. IANA crypto expert but it
seems like pretty good advice.

